# Chevy NP 246 vs. the NP 243 or NP241??



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

Has anyone replaced a NP 246 with a different transfer case? My NP 246 is on it's last leg and I'm wondering if there is any fitment issues with putting a different transfer case in, (i.e. spline difference, length -bolt patterns, etc.) I am just putting a plow on the truck now, but I don't ever use AUTO 4wd I think that is for people that don't know how to drive. I would like to put the NP 241 as it is a manual shift, but would be fine with anything that is going to be more reliable and easy to bolt into the truck. My truck btw is a 2000 chevy 2500 4wd, ext cab long box. Any thoughts? Ideas? would like to see what others have done. I searched the threads and didn't find anything of real value.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=746939


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks 496 BB. there was a bunch of useful info there.. I love my chevy and want to be able to push some snow -much better than the fords I had (all were underpowered) I will definitely be putting in a NP 241, just didn't know exactly what driveshaft yoke/splines would be needed to do it. I just hope the t-case holds up 'til spring. its already making noise and leaking a bit... -Maybe some other member have other ideas or opinions???


----------

